# Yamaha Water Detection Warning Indicator



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I have a 2005 F60 Yamaha and on the digital gauge I'm getting a blinking on the Water Detection Warning Indicator.  Dumped the internal fuel filter bowl and replaced the 10 micron fuel/water sep. and the indicator still blinks?  No water was found in the internal or external filters.  Cleaned both filters a second time - no change. Might be a coincidence but the top LED bar of the trim indicator is blinking too...trim indicator bars do not seem to be working on the gauge either but trim works fine.  Skiff has a jack plate and only 28 hours on the motor.  Any Ideas?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Ezpz
That internal bowl has a red ring under the filter. If that red ring is flaoting, u gots water. If not its either stuck ( from swelling of the housing thanks to ethanol) or the sensor is bad in the housing (two wires with a blue plug. Sometimes they get twisted and the wire pulls out of the housing.

As for your trim, your trim indicator is switch is frozen in the up position


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Red ring was in the bottom and free of all debris, not floating. I looked at the housing and did not see any sensors, connectors or wires at all....just rubber fuel lines? 

Heard from another forum that it might be a harness issue and that the harness & gauge were never intended/wired to display water in the system?

Similar situation found online:
http://www.yamahaoutboardparts.com/forum2/water-fuel-warning-th16297.html


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

What years the motor?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

2005 F60....Thanks Cut.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

My bad, its the 06 and up 60s that have the water sensor.
Which guage do you have the round digital or the square commandlink guage.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Round Digital Tach Display..........


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Any thoughts?

Thanks.


----------

